# Up and down emotionally



## nikkij0814 (Jul 13, 2011)

Hello -- I'm coming out of a severe case of having been thyrotoxic due to a medication overdose for years. I now have a new doctor (duh) who has helped tremendously. As we all know, the road to finding the correct medication dose is long. I had my thyroid removed in 2005, had been slowly losing weight over the years until in February of 2011 I had a total meltdown ... depression, anxiety, just horrific chain of events. For whatever reason, I had little to no side effects from being on so much medication for the first six years. Took until July to get it out of my system, then I was not on enough, so the endocrinologist has been slowly increasing my dose each visit.

Now to my point ... in October, my TSH was 6.99, and at that time I was on 137 mcg of Levothyroxine. Dr. increased the dose to 150 in order to further lower my TSH, and I have another appointment mid-December. In the meantime, I am feeling better than I had in the Spring, am able to work normally, etc. but I feel like my emotions flip flop out of nowhere. I'll be content and happy one moment, literally five minutes later in tears. I just feel like small bits of the depression creep in, for only a little bit, then evaporate. Then I'll be perfectly happy ... and my life is no different from moment to moment. I become overly emotional and it isn't who I know myself to be. Sometimes I feel fine, and other times I feel really strange in my own skin, distant or tired. Is this pretty typical for this type of hormonal transition???

I try to remember just how much better this is than it used to be. Also, I've had some improvement with eating every 2 hours, as I'm slightly hypoglycemic as a result of all of this as well.

:sad0049:


----------



## tooni (Nov 11, 2011)

We consider disease as positive aspects depth perspective so never forget and consult any physician and examine your health power effectively.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

nikki, I don't know whether what you're experiencing is extremely common, but I would definitly call it "normal-ish" anyway! Various members here (myself included) have experienced ups and downs similar to what you're describing, and some of us have experenced more anger/frustration than depression-like feelings, but ups and downs, nonetheless.

I wish there was something I could suggest or say that would help. 

Hang in there, hon.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

nikkij0814 said:


> Hello -- I'm coming out of a severe case of having been thyrotoxic due to a medication overdose for years. I now have a new doctor (duh) who has helped tremendously. As we all know, the road to finding the correct medication dose is long. I had my thyroid removed in 2005, had been slowly losing weight over the years until in February of 2011 I had a total meltdown ... depression, anxiety, just horrific chain of events. For whatever reason, I had little to no side effects from being on so much medication for the first six years. Took until July to get it out of my system, then I was not on enough, so the endocrinologist has been slowly increasing my dose each visit.
> 
> Now to my point ... in October, my TSH was 6.99, and at that time I was on 137 mcg of Levothyroxine. Dr. increased the dose to 150 in order to further lower my TSH, and I have another appointment mid-December. In the meantime, I am feeling better than I had in the Spring, am able to work normally, etc. but I feel like my emotions flip flop out of nowhere. I'll be content and happy one moment, literally five minutes later in tears. I just feel like small bits of the depression creep in, for only a little bit, then evaporate. Then I'll be perfectly happy ... and my life is no different from moment to moment. I become overly emotional and it isn't who I know myself to be. Sometimes I feel fine, and other times I feel really strange in my own skin, distant or tired. Is this pretty typical for this type of hormonal transition???
> 
> ...


Is your doctor running FREE T3 and FREE T4 for you? You may not be converting. You are getting back up there in the high T4 dose range which is a clue.

Free T3 and Free T4 are the only accurate measurement of the actual active thyroid hormone levels in the body. This is the hormone that is actually free and exerting effect on the cells. These are the thyroid hormones that count.

http://www.drlam.com/articles/hypothyroidism.asp?page=3

If you get these tests and want us to have a look, please enclose the ranges w/the results. We need the ranges.


----------



## bigfoot (May 13, 2011)

I think everyone's perception of "normal" is going to be different. But generally, yes, I would say there are quite a few ups and downs with getting things regulated. A little over six months ago I woke up feeling confused, dizzy, irritable, anxious, depressed, tired, weak, and sick. Seemed like everything was rolled into one. Probably should have gone in to the doc but I brushed it off. Shortly thereafter I discovered I not only was hypo (as I had been for a year), but had Hashimoto's, too. Since then it's been months upon months of dose adjustments and doctor's visits. Everything you mentioned sounds familiar. It's one heck of a roller coaster ride! I am still waiting for things to even out, but there have been small incremental improvements here and there.

Positive thoughts headed your way and I agree, you should probably investigate things further.

hugs3


----------



## nikkij0814 (Jul 13, 2011)

Andros said:


> Is your doctor running FREE T3 and FREE T4 for you? You may not be converting. You are getting back up there in the high T4 dose range which is a clue.
> 
> Free T3 and Free T4 are the only accurate measurement of the actual active thyroid hormone levels in the body. This is the hormone that is actually free and exerting effect on the cells. These are the thyroid hormones that count.
> 
> ...


My endocrinologist tested my FreeT3 and FreeT4 in September, and said that those levels were fine. The waiting game is so hard ... plan is to lay low and wait it out until appointment in December ... and remember that things have continued to improve and take time. (Rather, what feels like FOREVER)


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

nikkij0814 said:


> My endocrinologist tested my FreeT3 and FreeT4 in September, and said that those levels were fine. The waiting game is so hard ... plan is to lay low and wait it out until appointment in December ... and remember that things have continued to improve and take time. (Rather, what feels like FOREVER)


Do you have those results? It would be good to have a looksee. If do, we need the ranges also. Fine is not fine if it is not just right for you.

Most of us require our TSH to be @ 1.0 or less and the FREE T3 in 75% of the range given by your lab or thereabouts.


----------



## nikkij0814 (Jul 13, 2011)

Don't have those latest FT3 and FT4 results. Only that in October my TSH was at 6.99. I will ask him to run all of them again when I have my December appointment...


----------

